# Log in "s" turn upper boulder creek above blue bridge



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

Take a look at the "s" turn, saw a channel wide log in it today. Another paddler saw it and is planning to try to remove it tomorrow (thanks) but either way, double check.


----------

